# Pitcher Plant and Sundews



## Kawarthapine (Mar 11, 2015)

Does anyone use carnivorous plants in the grow rooms and greenhouses as a natural control for moss flies?

If so, can you offer some suggested species/hybrids and a source?

Many thanks!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 11, 2015)

I've heard people suggest pinguiculas and any sundew
Also yellow sticky cards help


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 12, 2015)

Sundew seems to be the most common and is relatively easy to find.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 12, 2015)

Any butterworts or sundews work best!


----------

